# new to danabol ds 10mg black



## muscle99 (Oct 25, 2010)

hello everyone im new to danabol ds 10mg black and have some questions if anyone can help please get in touch thankyou


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Go on then mate, what are your questions?


----------



## muscle99 (Oct 25, 2010)

well ive just started 30mg a day of these black danabol ds apparently there new and came out in march so ive read.. im taking 1 in the morning at around 8am and 2 in the afternoon around 5pm then milk thistle before bed eating plenty of protein etc.. im moving up to 40mg next week and then 50 week after what do you think mate? does tht all sound ok


----------



## muscle99 (Oct 25, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Go on then mate, what are your questions?


well ive just started 30mg a day of these black danabol ds apparently there new and came out in march so ive read.. im taking 1 in the morning at around 8am and 2 in the afternoon around 5pm then milk thistle before bed eating plenty of protein etc.. im moving up to 40mg next week and then 50 week after what do you think mate? does tht all sound ok


----------

